# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Ionic >  ¸چند سوال در مورد فریمورک Ionic

## h_nikan

باسلام
چند سوال در مورد فریمورک Ionic دارم. ممنون میشم اگر دوستانی که در این زمینه اطلاعاتی دارند لطف کنند و پاسخ دهند:
1-	آیا این امکان وجود دارد که در یک اپلیکیشن Ionic فایل های جاوا اسکریپت و CSS در زمان شروع اپلیکیشن از روی یک CDN شخصی لود شوند؟
2-	اگر جواب سوال اول مثبت است در این صورت من می توانم در قسمت HTML چنین چیزی داشته باشم:

<"()body onload="Start>
{{body_content}}
<body/>

که تابع Start کل محتویات HTML اپلیکیشن را در متغیر body_content کپی می کند و به این ترتیب من هیچوقت نیاز به آپدیت کردن اپلیکیشن نخواهم داشت و کافی است فایل جاوااسکریپت موجود بر روی CDN را آپدیت کنم و HTML مورد نظر را در آن قرار دهم. آیا این ایده صحیح است؟
3-	امکانات بومی که Ionic برای دسترسی به بخش های مختلف گوشی (مثل GPS, دوربین و ...) دارد به چه شکل هستند؟ آیا کتابخانه های جاوا اسکریپت هستند و یا ...؟ 
با تشکر

----------

